# Toothpaste



## Raggamuffin (Feb 6, 2019)

I've found this works incredibly.

~ Baking soda ~

* Supports oral PH balance so less chance of gum disease.
* Lifts stains. 
* Doesn't have to be done daily.

Just take a toothbrush (or your finger), dip it in the pot and brush your teeth. It's a cheap, simple miracle.

Second best is the natural charcoal from burnt firewood.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 6, 2019)

Baking soda works fine if yer teeth arnt already tucked. I've lost 5 teeth from having bad oral hygiene and just the thought of putting charcoal from firewood in my mouth sounds really unpleasant. My partner has "Colgate pro clinical" that's got some kind of magic bubbles with scrubbing in it I don't know what the hell it is but my mouth doesn't hurt as bad anymore.

Take care of yer teeth!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 6, 2019)

There are a lot of natural teeth cleaning methods that work well. Baking soda is good, coconut oil pulls are good. I use a mix of diotonatious earth activated charcoal baking soda a calcium powder of some sort mint oil and somtimes I use it with a bit of coconut oil or I'll do an oil pull on occasion.


----------



## Tony Pro (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm a big baking soda fan and use it all the time, but my dentist did warn me that it's abrasive enough to wear away your tooth enamel after prolonged use. Worth keeping in mind. Toothpaste isn't exactly expensive anyway.

I also use baking soda for deodorant, antacid, waterless hair cleaner, and dish/laundry detergent.
There's a noticeable difference between Arm & Hammer and generic brand stuff.


----------



## Raggamuffin (Feb 6, 2019)

Agree, if they're not properly fucked already. I've not lost any on the road, but definitely had them crack and/or break.

@BirdDaddy - Lovely, im going to try a similar mix! Mint makes a difference!

Yeah not a daily use ting, the old once in a while!


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 6, 2019)

Baking soda makes great toothpaste.... But unless you have a vehicle or home to store it in, it doesnt seem practical for someone travelling.... I used to use baking soda for toothpaste.. But I didnt have to carry it around all day. Its like a 4 inch box that prolly weighs a few pounds by itself... What im trying to say is, you cant buy it in a very small proportion.

I always get the 99 cent, travellers sized toothpaste from walmart. Theres walmarts everywhere these days and they're small and light weight....

But yea, isnt baking soda the main ingredient in most toothpasts anyways?


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 7, 2019)

@george990 personaly I like to avoid floride as much as possible. Baking soda does prove a touch tricky to carry a ton of... so don't. I carry only a small amount, it's ez to re up. Buy a box and use a lot of it washing your hair, body, cloths, shoes.. then your clean and only have to carry a tiny lill bit. It only takes a dip of the brush in a bit of powder to do your entire two rows of teeth. 
Ps I'm so addicted to flossing it's stupid. Mostly an oral fixation from quiting smoking I think but I like it. I get those little individual tooth floss/ picker things.... songood


----------



## Prophetess333 (Feb 25, 2019)

Baking soda is awesome! 
Also flossing is important, you can take string from clean socks or clothing etc as makeshift dental floss.
Dentures really suck, so teeth care is good. There's been countless times I've been discriminated against for having crap teeth. I never did the hard drugs associated with poor teeth (i.e. meth or crack, heroin) and it's really awful to have people judge me. Dr's would just assume i was on drugs, which is untrue so it was really hurtful to be judged like that in Fla. NY was not as bad. Areas vary as do the humans that live in them.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 28, 2019)

I use sensodyne because my teeth are sensitive from gum recession. And I swear by Lumineux mouthwash (I can only find it on Amazon); it's made of dead sea minerals and stuff and I usually don't buy that kind of thing but whatever it does it's made my mouth feel normal again.


----------

